# Honey Sale



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

Craigslist, Facebook marketplace, work, church. 
We also do a garage sale at my brothers who lives in a town that has a Maple Syrup festival every year. I set up a table with summer and fall honey on it. I also have pretzel sticks that they can use to dip into each honey. I have people who come back to the sale every year to buy more.


----------



## TNTBEES (Apr 14, 2012)

You will need to check about licenses. Here in Montana you can sell face to face without any hoops. If you sell to someone wholesale and they resell it it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> If you sell to someone wholesale and they resell it it's a whole different ballgame.



A lot of the same wholesale/retail differentiation here. Also, if you carry product liability insurance they frequently want to know if you sell under your label and where/how you sell. I've no experience in placing products in a store under a consignment type agreement.


----------

